# Emergency Vehicle Sirens and Lights in your country.



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Show yours 

In Chile, ambulance and police sirens are electric american sirens and they carry red lights.






Fire Dept. sirens and lights vary from firetruck to firetruck, as each station decides which sirens to use in their firetrucks, some stations use french or german horns, electrical american sirens or american q-sirens, sometimes even all toguether in one single firetruck!, you figure the noise a single firetruck can make in here. (I totally disapprove this, i understand we need to move traffic, but 3 sirens on a single firetruck is too much.)

In the following videos you can see the mix of sirens and firetrucks and ambulances used in the city of Santiago, all these units are being dispatched to the same call.

I think someone should regulate the use of sirens and lights in Chile's cities and have a standard siren sound and a standard light color for emergency vehicles, i think blue is perfect because red isn't very different from car's backlights at night.

IMO emergency vehicles should turn off their sirens if there isn't much traffic.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

European emergency sirens sound better IMO.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695274

BTW,nice videos Xpressway. Firemen from Chile need some new equipment.Cars looks nice but seems to be very old.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Belgian ambulance siren:






Police:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Italy

POLICE











Ambulances and policecars






CARABINIERI






FIRE BRIGADES






AMBULANCES






Interesting virtual tour on a Carabinieri's car http://www.carabinieri.it/Internet/imagestore/Multimedia/Gazzella/Gazzella.htm


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

*Poland*

Fire Brigades










Ambulances










Police (it's police chase, and it's one of most popular movie in polish YouTube  )


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

don' t really like the italian Emergency Vehicle Sirens noise

like the London "style"


----------



## urbanlover (Feb 14, 2005)

I had no idea the Q was used outside of the America. For the those not familiar. the Q is the mechanical siren that is used on most U.S fire engines, it really gives them a distinctive sound compared to other emergency vehicles which have long gone electronic. IMO there is not there no better sounding siren than the q.

Parade of various fire/ems vehicles






Enroute to an emergency


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shezan said:


> don' t really like the italian Emergency Vehicle Sirens noise
> 
> like the London "style"


How does London style sounds like?


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

^^
*Dutch Ambulance (Groningen Province) with a London style sirene.* 'wail-sound' 





*Dutch Ambulance (Zeeland Province)* 'threehorn sound' 





*Amsterdam Ambulance* 'threehorn sound'









*Dutch Ambulancemotor* 'twohorn sound'




*Two racing Dutch Ambulancemotors* Improving their skills


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

As far as I know, many Londoner emergency vehicles have American "wail" sirens.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

I think you have right that the Brittish 'wail' originality derived from the US.


----------



## Hoopu (Jan 31, 2009)

*Finland*
Ambulance and rescue units






Police:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

This thread has already been posted 5 times......


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some London firetrucks used to have two-tone "nee-nah" airhorns. Do these still exist or have they been completely replaced by electronic sirens?


----------



## Enjoyfirefighting (Jun 16, 2009)

here I got something from Norway:
first of all: norwegian emergency verhicles got blue lights, airport firetrucks additional one yellow flashing light. the sirens are mostly wail, yelp and Martinshorn
first 2 fire trucks:


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Announcing the Grand Unified Police and Emergency Response Thread! This thread was created in order to hopefully quit with at least half a dozen similar threads scattered across the site and put it all in one thread.


----------



## voidale (Jun 12, 2009)

xlchris said:


> This thread has already been posted 5 times......


but it's still cool!


----------

